# Gr Champ Senior Doe



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Rose, the only % Senior in her class. :lol:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats Nancy! Where is she showing? Which show?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Congrats Nancy! Where is she showing? Which show?


 This was "Shoot for the Stars" ABGA show at Evergreen Fairgrounds.

Day 2;


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats, she is a pretty girl! How old is she? I wish my kids were showing adults this year, but hoping some of their doe kids this year will grow out nice for yearling classes next summer


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoosier, Rose is nearly 3 1/2 & recently kidded the second time.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats you sure do have some deep barreled girls which is something I really like. I am not really all for the tubular lamb look.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Great job, Nancy.


----------

